
Profs launch PandemicProgramming survey to see how Covid is affecting developers - drpaulralph
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSc-jj7RPz6gI3m-rNF4TDgJ-dogBrQsdheJ38LSelFFgtgrQg/viewform
======
verdverm
If you've been remote, there is only one question... I've been impacted an no
interest in those who have been remote

